# Spielvorstellung: DarkRoom



## Hachmed (19. Mrz 2012)

Hallo!
Wieder ein Spiel fertig, diesmal ein Shooter.
Wieder keine Story, aber die geisterhaften Gestalten soll man erschießen.
Link: DarkRoom
Hab's schon zigmal getestet, sollten keine Schwierigkeiten auftreten...


----------



## Marco13 (19. Mrz 2012)

~100MB!? :shock: (An jemanden mit DSL 2^25 : Lohnt sich das?)


----------



## tdc (19. Mrz 2012)

Naja, ich habs scheinbar umsonst runtergeladen. (was bei meinem Internet auch nicht weiter schlimm ist) Könnte es evtl. sein, dass du dafür Java 7 verwendet hast? Ich bekomme nämlich folgende exception: (Und ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es damit zusammenhängt)

```
java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: DarkRoom/Main : Unsupported major.minor version 51.0
```


----------



## Gast2 (19. Mrz 2012)

Du musst das mit Java7 starten.



> (An jemanden mit DSL 2^25 : Lohnt sich das?)


Man kann sichs auf jedenfall mal anschauen, ist ganz ok gemacht. Der Wiederspielwert ist aber eher gering


----------



## AlexSpritze (19. Mrz 2012)

Ein Screenshot als _Appetizer_ wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Fu3L (20. Mrz 2012)

> ~100MB!?



Ist schon zu spät zum Runterladen, aber ich hab mal bei Nork geguckt. Da warens auch schon 48 MB assets (das ist doch das in assets.jar oder?).. Das scheint mir auch relativ viel. Evtl. zu viel reingepackt?


----------



## Evil-Devil (20. Mrz 2012)

Hab hier auf der Arbeit kein JRE7...aber das jME3-testdata JAR hätte man doch an sich wegfallen lassen oder verwendest du davon INhalte? Sind immerhin 38MB an Daten...

Und deine Music.wav Datei hättest du in eine OGG umwandeln können. Die ~45MB Wave-Data kriegt man auf mindestens 4,5MB geschrumpft, wenn sie als OGG vorliegt.


----------



## Hachmed (20. Mrz 2012)

ok, werde 'ne überarbeitete (kleinere) Version hochladen


----------



## Fu3L (21. Mrz 2012)

Also die Stimmung ist gut. Bin auch vom Nebel angetan.

Negativ empfinde ich die geringe Mausempfindlichkeit. Die Stimme am Anfang ist seehr schwer zu verstehen (sie sagt doch, dass man die Geister schießen soll, ne?) und hin und wieder tauchten die Geister direkt vor mir auf, das war etwas unangenehm.

Also insgesamt kein schlechtes Resultat und für ein Übungsprojekt gut


----------



## Hachmed (21. Mrz 2012)

Okay, ihr habt recht, da war viel unnützes Zeug drin, jetzt ein kleineres Packet hochgeladen (~14MB).
Das WAV Datein größer sind als ogg, wusste ich nicht, danke für den Tipp.


> Ein Screenshot als Appetizer wäre auch nicht verkehrt


Hier: DarkRoom - YouTube
ist ein Video.


> Negativ empfinde ich die geringe Mausempfindlichkeit.


Daaaaaaa, hab' ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das verändere 
Werd' mich mal erkundigen.


> Der Wiederspielwert ist aber eher gering


Stimmt, da es nur einen "Level" und keinen Fortschritt (Skill) gibt, es ist aber auch kein ausgereiftes Spiel sondern ein Lernprojekt.


> sie sagt doch, dass man die Geister schießen soll, ne?


Jau


> hin und wieder tauchten die Geister direkt vor mir auf, das war etwas unangenehm.


Sie können durch Wände gehen, und spawnen zufällig, daher ist das etwas unberechenbar, stimmt.
Nimm es als gewollten Schockeffekt. 


> Also insgesamt kein schlechtes Resultat und für ein Übungsprojekt gut


Danke! 

Danke, für die Rückmeldungen!!!


----------



## irgendjemand (22. Mrz 2012)

schade ... funktioniert überhaupt nicht

Win7 Ulti x64
Java7u4-ea
ATI HD4550 *latest driver*

erhalte nur blauen screen *also anstelle der texturen einfach alles blau* ... schwarzes waffen-model ... 3 komische kreuze oben links ... ziemlich kaputt halt ...

die stimme ist sehr schwer zu verstehen ... da hättest du mal mit dem EQ und den effekten nicht ganz so aufdrehen sollen ... man versteht lediglich das ende : "shoot the *irgendwas*" ...

ansonsten finde ich auch die optionen nicht gerade gelungen ...
die vorgegebenen auflösungen sind begrenzt ... und einige davon auch sicher mehr als veraltet *seriously ... 320 / 640 / 800 ? heute sollte JEDER minimum 17" mit 1024x786 oder größer haben* ...
performance-technisch : laut tool weit über 200 FPS

auch bin ich von der engine *JMonkey3* nicht wirklich begeistert da diese schon bei anderen projekten zu schweren fehlern geführt hat ... würde hier eine andere *z.b. LWJGL* empfehlen ...

was ich definitiv komplett rausschmeißen würde wäre die option VSync ... das bremst nur ... zieht die FPS in den keller *da immer gewartet werden muss bis das frame komplett ist* ... und bei jedem halbwegs intiligenten hardcore-gamer im graka-treiber eh komplett unterdrückt *selbst mein desktop läuft a-sync*

dann sind bei mir auch die optionen für AA und AF "kaputt" : AA zeigt bei mir nur "n/a" und ist auch komplett deaktiviert ... und AF hat 0x , 2x , 4x , 8x , 16x ... wobei meine graka native nur 0x , 2x und 4x mit macht ... 8x , 12x *was komplett fehlt* und 16x werden nur durch driver-settings ermöglicht


als letztes würde mich noch der EXE-wraper interessieren ...
da ich mit HxD reingesehen habe und leider keine mir bekannte wraper-signatur finden konnte gestatte mir dir frage : welches tool hast du benutzt ?


alles in allem für mich leider "unspielbar" ... wobei ich auch von der "tech-demo" *YT-link* nicht gerade überzeugt bin : fehlende collision detection ... pures random ... *2D* sprites ... keine animationen ...
auch wenns nur ne tech-demo , ne frühe alpha ... und auch nur als "lernprojekt" gedacht ist ... so würd ichs keinem anbieten ...

wer weis ... vielleicht liegt der grund für die grafik-glitches bei mir ... *was ich mir aber in anbetracht das dies das erste "spiel" ist was sowas hat* ... aber ich würde gerade die fehlerhafte erkennung der grafik-optionen die engine selbst verantwortlich machen ...

was mir auch aufgefallen ist : die verwendeten libs entpacken ihre LIBs dierekt neben die EXE ... finde ich persönlich kein schönes design ...
sowas gehört bereits entpackt in den LIB-folder *bzw sub-folder "native"* ... oder wenns schon dynamisch geladen werden soll ins temp-dir ... aber nicht dierekt neben den launcher ...


ich weis : krasse kritik ... aber in anbetracht das ich neben modernen spielen wie Portal2 auch noch alte klassiker wie Half-Life spiele *dessen grafik ja nun wirklich fern ab heutiger standards ist* ... kann ich mir schon ein urteil über "die grafik" erlauben ...
auch wenn es im prinzip nichts anderes als z.b. DOOM ist *wobei ich hier von 1/2 rede* ... sehen diese trotz ihres alters deutlich besser *weil auch ausgereifter und halt animiert* aus ...


----------



## Noctarius (22. Mrz 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> schade ... funktioniert überhaupt nicht
> 
> Win7 Ulti x64
> Java7u4-ea
> ...



Jopp sieht ziemlich genauso aus, gleiches OS, gleiche Java Version, latest AMD Driver für HD68xx Reihe


----------



## irgendjemand (22. Mrz 2012)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Jopp sieht ziemlich genauso aus, gleiches OS, gleiche Java Version, latest AMD Driver für HD68xx Reihe



wenigstens bin ich mal nicht der einzige mit solchen krassen grafik-fehlern =D


----------



## Noctarius (22. Mrz 2012)

Tja man kann ja nicht immer alleine da stehen


----------



## Fu3L (22. Mrz 2012)

> auch bin ich von der engine *JMonkey3* nicht wirklich begeistert da diese schon bei anderen projekten zu schweren fehlern geführt hat ... würde hier eine andere *z.b. LWJGL* empfehlen ...



Ich fand dich eigentlich recht sympathisch, aber der Post zeugt von einer gewissen Unwissenheit.
LWJGL ist keine GameEngine und ist zufällig auch die OpenGL Schnittstelle, die von der jME genutzt wird.

Dass die Auflösungen angeboten werden, ist auch nichts worum man sich bei einem Testprojekt kümmern muss, oder? In einem richtigen Projekt lässt man den Optionenschirm der jME einfach weg und setzt die Werte anderweitig. (Und eine Konfigurierbarkeit ist sogar in Arbeit)



> aber in anbetracht das ich neben modernen spielen wie Portal2 auch noch alte klassiker wie Half-Life spiele *dessen grafik ja nun wirklich fern ab heutiger standards ist* ... kann ich mir schon ein urteil über "die grafik" erlauben ...



Was erwartest du davon, wenn man ein Spiel zum Lernen schreibt? Dass man ein vollkommen geriggtes und animiertes Modell samt Körperteilgenauer Kollisionserkennung macht? Ich bitte dich... Diese Spiele begeistern auch, weil dort Designer Mannjahre dran gearbeitet haben. Es ist keineswegs so: Spiel in 10 Jahren nach 5 Stunden schreiben so gut, wie heute Crysis nach Mannjahren voller Arbeit. :noe:

Der EXE-Wrapper ist anscheinend einer, der in jME mit angeboten wird (habe ihn selbst noch nie genutzt und wusste bis Nork nicht, dass es ihn gibt^^)


Die Grafikfehler sind schon viel eher von Interesse, weil die Probleme mit der Engine aufzeigen könnten.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Mrz 2012)

Hab mir zwischendurch mal das YT Video angeschaut - will heute Abend es dann zu Hause ausprobieren.

Die fehlende Kollisisionserkennung solltest du einbauen. Durch Wände gehen zu können ist nicht so toll 

Zum - nicht vorhandenen - Leveldesign. Auch wenn es nur ein Lernprojekt ist, stecke doch etwas mehr Mühe in das Level. Es wirkt wie ein Kartenhaus das kurz vor dem Zusammenfall ist.

SChau dir ruhig von alten SPielen an wie deren Multiplayer Karten aufgebaut sind. Egal ob nun Doom, Quake, Unreal (Tournament) oder sonstigen bekannten MP Games. Hier und da offene Bereiche, höhere Decken und ähnliches würden es doch sehr auflockern.

Niemand erwartet ein super Leveldesign bei solchen Proben, doch diese Gänge die nur aus dünnen Wänden bestehen müssen doch wirklich nicht sein


----------



## Guest2 (22. Mrz 2012)

Moin,

habe hier dieselben grafischen Fehler. Win7 Pro 64 Bit, Java 7u3, ATI Catalyst 12.3. Sowohl mit der 32 Bit als auch der 64 Bit JRE.

Den EXE Wrapper finde ich höchst nervig, ich habe die Linux Variante genommen (die kommt per JAR und enthält auch die Windows dlls).

Auf der Konsole wird das hier ausgespukt (falls jemand daran was Ungewöhnliches erkennen kann):


```
Mrz 22, 2012 11:23:53 AM java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences <init>
WARNING: Could not open/create prefs root node Software\JavaSoft\Prefs at root 0
x80000002. Windows RegCreateKeyEx(...) returned error code 5.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:07 AM com.jme3.system.JmeDesktopSystem initialize
INFO: Running on jMonkeyEngine 3.0.0 Beta
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:07 AM com.jme3.system.Natives extractNativeLibs
INFO: Extraction Directory: C:\Users\Fancy\Desktop\New folder (3)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:07 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglAbstractDisplay run
INFO: Using LWJGL 2.8.2
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:07 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglDisplay createContext
INFO: Selected display mode: 800 x 600 x 0 @0Hz
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglContext printContextInitInfo

INFO: Adapter: aticfx64
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglContext printContextInitInfo

INFO: Driver Version: 8.17.10.1119
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglContext printContextInitInfo

INFO: Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglContext printContextInitInfo

INFO: OpenGL Version: 4.2.11554 Compatibility Profile Context
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglContext printContextInitInfo

INFO: Renderer: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglContext printContextInitInfo

INFO: GLSL Ver: 4.20
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.system.lwjgl.LwjglTimer <init>
INFO: Timer resolution: 1.000 ticks per second
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.renderer.lwjgl.LwjglRenderer initialize
INFO: Caps: [FrameBuffer, FrameBufferMRT, FrameBufferMultisample, TextureMultisa
mple, OpenGL20, OpenGL21, OpenGL30, OpenGL31, OpenGL32, ARBprogram, GLSL100, GLS
L110, GLSL120, GLSL130, GLSL140, GLSL150, VertexTextureFetch, TextureArray, Text
ureBuffer, FloatTexture, FloatColorBuffer, FloatDepthBuffer, PackedFloatTexture,
 SharedExponentTexture, PackedFloatColorBuffer, TextureCompressionLATC, NonPower
OfTwoTextures, MeshInstancing, VertexBufferArray]
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.asset.AssetConfig loadText
WARNING: Cannot find loader com.jme3.scene.plugins.blender.BlenderModelLoader
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.asset.DesktopAssetManager <init>
INFO: DesktopAssetManager created.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.renderer.Camera <init>
INFO: Camera created (W: 800, H: 600)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.renderer.Camera <init>
INFO: Camera created (W: 800, H: 600)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.input.lwjgl.LwjglMouseInput initialize
INFO: Mouse created.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.input.lwjgl.LwjglKeyInput initialize
INFO: Keyboard created.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.audio.lwjgl.LwjglAudioRenderer initInThread
INFO: AudioRenderer supports 64 channels
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.audio.lwjgl.LwjglAudioRenderer initInThread
INFO: Audio effect extension version: 1.0
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.audio.lwjgl.LwjglAudioRenderer initInThread
INFO: Audio max auxilary sends: 4
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.material.MaterialDef <init>
INFO: Loaded material definition: Unshaded
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Statistics View)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (Statistics View) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.material.MaterialDef <init>
INFO: Loaded material definition: Phong Lighting
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (lamp-objnode) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (lamp-objnode) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (lamp-objnode) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:08 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (lamp-objnode) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (BitmapFont) attached to this node (null)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (null) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.material.MaterialDef <init>
INFO: Loaded material definition: Default GUI
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (HUD Image) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (HUD Image) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (HUD Image) attached to this node (Gui Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.renderer.Camera <init>
INFO: Camera created (W: 1, H: 1)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (room-geom-0) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.bullet.PhysicsSpace addRigidBody
INFO: Adding RigidBody com.bulletphysics.dynamics.RigidBody@70adcc49 to physics
space.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.bullet.PhysicsSpace addCharacter
INFO: Adding character com.bulletphysics.collision.dispatch.PairCachingGhostObje
ct@e1ef87b to physics space.
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (pistole-objnode) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:11 AM com.jme3.material.MaterialDef <init>
INFO: Loaded material definition: Fade
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:12 AM com.jme3.renderer.lwjgl.LwjglRenderer updateUniformLoca
tion
INFO: Uniform g_CameraPosition is not declared in shader [ShaderSource[name=Comm
on/MatDefs/Light/Lighting.vert, defines, type=Vertex], ShaderSource[name=Common/
MatDefs/Light/Lighting.frag, defines, type=Fragment]].
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:12 AM com.jme3.renderer.lwjgl.LwjglRenderer updateUniformLoca
tion
INFO: Uniform g_WorldMatrix is not declared in shader [ShaderSource[name=Common/
MatDefs/Light/Lighting.vert, defines, type=Vertex], ShaderSource[name=Common/Mat
Defs/Light/Lighting.frag, defines, type=Fragment]].
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:12 AM com.jme3.renderer.lwjgl.LwjglRenderer updateUniformLoca
tion
INFO: Uniform m_ParallaxHeight is not declared in shader [ShaderSource[name=Comm
on/MatDefs/Light/Lighting.vert, defines, type=Vertex], ShaderSource[name=Common/
MatDefs/Light/Lighting.frag, defines, type=Fragment]].
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:12 AM com.jme3.renderer.lwjgl.LwjglRenderer updateUniformLoca
tion
INFO: Uniform m_VertexColor is not declared in shader [ShaderSource[name=Common/
MatDefs/Misc/Unshaded.vert, defines, type=Vertex], ShaderSource[name=Common/MatD
efs/Misc/Unshaded.frag, defines, type=Fragment]].
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:12 AM com.jme3.renderer.lwjgl.LwjglRenderer updateUniformLoca
tion
INFO: Uniform Texture is not declared in shader [ShaderSource[name=Common/MatDef
s/Post/Post15.vert, defines, type=Vertex], ShaderSource[name=Common/MatDefs/Post
/Fog15.frag, defines, type=Fragment]].
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:19 AM com.jme3.scene.Node attachChild
INFO: Child (werebear-objnode) attached to this node (Root Node)
Mrz 22, 2012 11:24:19 AM com.jme3.bullet.PhysicsSpace addRigidBody
INFO: Adding RigidBody com.bulletphysics.dynamics.RigidBody@470069c3 to physics
space.
AL lib: ReleaseALC: 1 device not closed
```

Viele Grüße,
Fancy


----------



## Gast2 (22. Mrz 2012)

Keine Grafikfehler:
Ubuntu 11.10 (3.0.0-16-generic kernel)
Nvidia irgendwas mit Treiber



> java version "1.7.0_147-icedtea"
> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.0) (7~b147-2.0-0ubuntu0.11.10.1)
> OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 21.0-b17, mixed mode)


----------



## Kr0e (22. Mrz 2012)

Sag mal täusche ich mich, oder verwendest du das Geräusch der Witch von L4D ? Falls ja.. bei sowas wäre ich vorsichtig... Das erkennt jeder und lizenztechnisch wäre das schon ein Problem.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen läuft.

Nun zur Technik:

Tut mir Leid dass ich das sagen muss, aber ich würde bei Games nicht auf Java setzen. Es liegt nicht an Java selbst, sondern an der Infrastruktur. Die ist bei Java schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden.

Klar es gibt ein paar Engines, manche mehr manche weniger gut. Aber iwann (grad bei wirklich großen Projekten) stößt du eben an die Grenzen.

DAs größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach der Workflow. Bei der jME gibt es das SDk, das einfach Murks ist. Bei mir hängt es sich sowieso andauernd auf und auch von der Bedienbarkeit ein Grauen. Dazu das umständliche GUI Nifty.


Fazit: Nimm etwas, was 1. von Profis gemacht wurde und 2. kommerziell unterstützt wird. Nichts gegen OpenSource, aber bei einer Gameengine funktioniert das auf Dauer nicht. Vorallem weil jME wiederum auf OpenSource Projekten wie jBullet etc basiert und dessen Zukunft nicht abgeschätzt werden kann.



Tipp:

Nimm Unity3D. Wenn du dich beeilst (Bis 8ten April) bekommst du ne Free Lizenz (max 100.000 $ Jahreseinkommen ... HAHA) für iOS Andoird Mac PC Webplayer. Alles ohne Probleme mit einem Klick portierbar.


Ich habe auch lange mit Java gearbeitet, aber ich denke es ist einfahc nicht für Spiele geeignet. (Nicht die Sprache wie gesagt, sondern die verfügbaren Tools)

Bei Unity haste eine kommerzielle Platform die stetig weiter entwicklert wird und Leckereien bieten wie Umbra Occlusion Culling oder PhysX von NVidia, wovon OpenSource Projekte aufgrund fehlendem Kapitals einfach nur träumen können.

Probiers aus, du wärst erstaunt wie schnell du dein Game dort nachbauen könntest...

Ist nur meine Meinung, aber man sollte mal über den Javatellerrand hinausschauen. Java ist nicht für ALLES geeignet 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## irgendjemand (22. Mrz 2012)

wenn LWJGL lediglich die hardwareschnittstelle von JME3 darstellt ... dann können die fehler ja nur von der JME3 engine kommen ... denn MC läuft wie wir alle wissen auch über LWJGL ... und das verursacht bei mir keine probleme -> ergo : LWJGL scheidet als fehler-kandidat definitiv aus ...


----------



## Fu3L (22. Mrz 2012)

> Witch von L4D



Wo dus sagst: Eindeutig^^

Mal ne Frage zu Unity3D: Gibts ne einfache Möglichkeit custom Meshes aus Vertex/Normal/Index-Buffer und co zu erstellen? Und guten Netzwerk support?
Ich habs mal installiert, aber es scheint mir seeehr auf den Editor ausgerichtet zu sein und ich will/brauche keinen Editor nutzen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Mrz 2012)

Der UnityEditor ist eben für den Content zuständig. Für´s coden hast du eine entsprechende IDE und Meshes lassen sich auch irgendwie importieren. Damit habe ich aber noch nicht herumhantiert. Hab mir Unity primär installiert um damit herumzuspielen.


----------



## Hachmed (22. Mrz 2012)

Ok, also....



> Zum - nicht vorhandenen - Leveldesign. Auch wenn es nur ein Lernprojekt ist, stecke doch etwas mehr Mühe in das Level. Es wirkt wie ein Kartenhaus das kurz vor dem Zusammenfall ist.


Das mache ich auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Projekt 



> Sag mal täusche ich mich, oder verwendest du das Geräusch der Witch von L4D ? Falls ja.. bei sowas wäre ich vorsichtig... Das erkennt jeder und lizenztechnisch wäre das schon ein Problem.


L4D = Left4Dead nehme ich an... das kenne ich nur vom Namen her, das die Geräusche davon sind wusste ich nicht. 
Meint ihr, ich sollte es raus nehmen? 
Das letzte, was ich möchte sind Schwierigkeiten deswegen :autsch:



> Tipp:
> 
> Nimm Unity3D. Wenn du dich beeilst (Bis 8ten April) bekommst du ne Free Lizenz (max 100.000 $ Jahreseinkommen ... HAHA) für iOS Andoird Mac PC Webplayer. Alles ohne Probleme mit einem Klick portierbar.


Werd' ich auf jeden Fall machen, danke für den Tipp!

Und zu allen, die Graphik-Fehler entdeckt haben: Ich habe eigentlich nichts brisantes damit angestellt, da ich mich immer noch auf Anfänger-Niveau befinde brav die Codevorlagen, und Modell-Importieranleitungen der JME Tutorials verwendet...


----------



## Kr0e (22. Mrz 2012)

@Fu3L:

Ja genau, der Editor ist genauso wie bei der jME SDK lediglich zuständig für den Content und die Verknüpfung. Programmieren mit dem Unity Framework kannst du in Boo, JS und C#. Performancemäßig wie Java ca. Wird alles runter auf Mono kompiliert...


----------



## Fu3L (22. Mrz 2012)

> Meint ihr, ich sollte es raus nehmen?



Japp^^ Valve kennt keinen Spaß bei sowas. Woher hast du die denn?



> genau, der Editor ist genauso wie bei der jME SDK lediglich zuständig für den Content und die Verknüpfung.



Den Editor nutze ich in der jME auch nicht^^ 



> und Meshes lassen sich auch irgendwie importieren.



Ich brauche keine Meshes importieren, ich will sie zur Laufzeit generieren 
Ich gucks mir vllt nochmal an, wenn ich von meinem früh-abendlichen Schläfchen wieder fit bin^^ xD

Mache nachher vielleicht noch'n Post im MonkeyForum bezüglich der Grafikfehler.


----------



## Kr0e (22. Mrz 2012)

Du kannst mit Unity alles machen per C# etc. was die Engine her gibt und das ist mega viel (Und ja, dynamisch Meshes erstellen geht natürlich. Gibt auch so leckerein wie dynamic und static Batching für Minecraft-like games. DA kannste dann ne menge Drawcalls reduzieren) . Und wenn du einmal mit Unity gearbeitet hast, willste den Editor sowieso nicht mehr missen. Native Blender Unterstützung =))) sag ich da nur....

jME ist dagegen wirklich ein Schulprojekt...


----------



## Hachmed (23. Mrz 2012)

Also, ich habe mir das Unity SDK mal heruntergeladen...
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas erschlagen, auch wenn man wohl nicht gezwungen ist, den Editor zu benutzen, scheint es auch mir so und nicht anders gedacht zu sein.
Und von dem Editor fühle ich mich etwas überfordert/habe keine Lust, mich da reinzuarbeiten.

Hab' mich mal etwas informiert und nach diesem Forumsthread ist man vom Editor zwar nicht abhängig, aber es wird davon abgeraten, ihn NICHT zu benutzen.

Da fand' ich den Einstieg in die MonkeyEngine einfacher... übersichtlicher 



> jME ist dagegen wirklich ein Schulprojekt...


Joah... vielleicht.
Aber für meine Zwecke reicht's aus, vielleicht ist die JMonkeyEngine (noch) nicht für RIESEN-Spiele geeignet, aber die sind als Hobbyprojekt eh nicht zu realisieren ^^
Deshalb sehe ich nicht, warum ich mir jetzt die Riesenmühe machen sollte, mich in Unity einzuarbeiten.
Vielleicht nochmal angucken, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Kr0e (23. Mrz 2012)

EDIT: Warum willst auf deren Highend Editor verzichten  ??? 

Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du dich in jME einarbeiten konntest, dann fällt dir Unity ansich leicht.
Du musst etwas anders Denken.

Du hast halt Szenen und darin Objekte. DAs Verhalten der Objekte programmierst du. Skripte, genauso wie alle anderen Komponenten können an Objekte angehängt werden. In der Hinsicht SEHR ähnlcih wie jME. Wobei das halt ein Standard bei allen Engines ist.

Wenn du sagst, du bist erschlagen vom Unity Editor dann sag ich nur schau dir mal UDK oder CryEngine an  Bei deren Editoren muss man ein fertiges Studium haben 

Mal im Ernst, es kommt drauf an worum es dir geht. Wenn du kleine Dinge machen willst und keinen Wert auf Produktivität legst und gerne hier und da etwas rumbastelst, dann ist jME sicherlich richtig.


Ich persönlihc fand den Einstieg in Unity kinderleicht. Die Doku ist einmalig, endlos viele Video Tuts.

DAs Problem ist einfach folgendes denke ich: Du hast jetzt schon Zeit in jME investiert und Unity ist etwas anderes... Obwohl die Grundkonzepte gleich sind, so ist doch die Umsetzung sehr verschieden.


Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht soo schnell aufgeben. Du musst wirklcih mal versuchen dich ein Wochenende mal damit zu beschäftigen, danach willst du gar nichts anders mehr machen wenns um Spiele geht.


Du hast ne native Netzwerkunterstützung basiered auf RakNet (ENDGEIL). Alle Faxxen ala Udp Hole Punching, Master server etc. sind direkt integriert. Nur weil man bei Unity weniger selbst machen muss, heißt das nicht, dass es schwerer ist .

Du könntest dich halt auf Dinge konzentrieren, die wichtig sind ----> DAS SPIEL 

Naja, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich habe ne gaaanze Weile mit jME gespielt. Ich kann dir nur meine Meinung sagen, nämlich dass es sich lohnt!


----------



## Hachmed (23. Mrz 2012)

> EDIT: Warum willst auf deren Highend Editor verzichten ???


Ich schiebe recht schnell Frust, wenn ich ständig dabei bin, Objekte in einem 3D-Editor hin und her zu schieben (kenn' ich von Blender und dem Terraineditor der MonkeyEngine).



> Wenn du sagst, du bist erschlagen vom Unity Editor dann sag ich nur schau dir mal UDK oder CryEngine an Bei deren Editoren muss man ein fertiges Studium haben


Jaa, ich kann hin und wieder 'nen Nachmittag zum Lernen entbehren 



> Ich persönlich fand den Einstieg in Unity kinderleicht.


Ich nicht, kann aber auch sein, dass ich nicht richtig gucke. Ich finde auf deren Seite sehr viele Tutorials, aber ich habe keinen richtigen Überblick, bei JMonkeyEngine.org waren die Tutorials sehr schön für Anfänger gleich in geeigneter Reihenfolge bereitgestellt.
Bei Unity finde ich ein Tutorial, wie man ein Rennspiel programmiert, ein iPhone Multiplayer Tutorial und Example-Projects... wo hast du denn angefangen?



> endlos viele Video Tuts.


Da bin ich immer etwas skeptisch, ob die nun die richtige Qualität haben. Wenn ich "Unity3D tutorial" bei Youtube eingebe habe ich zig Videos von zig Kanälen... Hast du da eine Empfehlung?



> Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht soo schnell aufgeben.


ok


----------



## Kr0e (23. Mrz 2012)

Achso, noch zum Thema Objekte hin und her schieben.

Ich habe bislang 3 Apps erstellt (und hoffe bald auch verkaufen). Dort ist in der Szene nur eine Camera und Licht positioniert.

Der Rest wird bei mir eh per Zufall generiert.

Unity hat das Konzept von Prefabs. DAs heißt quasi, du erstellst sagen wir ein Objekte mit mehreren Unterobjekten. Dieses Gesamtobjekt kannst du nun als "Prefab" abspeichern und dann hinterher dynamisch erzeugen zur Laufzeit.

Achso und der Editor ist SUPER zum Debuggen. Ich empfinde es immer als 3D Debugging. Man kann quasi während das Spiel läuft in den Editor mode wechseln und sich durch alle in der Szene befindenden Objekte klicken. Man kann dann mit der Kamera herum fliegen, Licht an/aus schalten. Man kann die Shader wechseln... Alles sehr produktiv. Bei jME erfordert das immer ein Compile & Run + ggf. extra Debug Code...

Ihr merkt schon, ich kann nicht aufhören zu schwärmen  Am geilsten finde ich die Portierbarkeit auf iOS und Android mit nur einem Klick.


----------



## Fu3L (23. Mrz 2012)

> Der Rest wird bei mir eh per Zufall generiert.



Das und das mit dem Debuggen lässt mich doch schwach werden. Ich geb Unity noch ne Chance.
Wobei ich doof finde, dass Deferred Shading nicht in der freien Lizenz drinne ist, das hat jME mitlerweile experimentell. Darf ich halt erstmal keine 200 Punktlichtquellen setzen^^ 

Mach dich aber drauf gefasst, mal ne doofe Frage zu beantworten :bae:


----------



## Kr0e (23. Mrz 2012)

Immer gern  Ist zwar kein Unity Forum, darfst mich aber gern auch per PM anschreiben 

Ja, das mit dem Deferred Rendering ist schade. Auch dynamische Schatten sind Pro Only.
Ich habe aber bislang die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Qualität eines Spiels nicht unbedingt nur Grafikabhängig ist. Davon abgesehen, sooo teuer ist das auch nicht. Ich meine klar, 1050€ ist ne Stange Geld, aber wenn man so wie ich z.B. vor hat erstmal Kleinvieh zu verscherbeln (Der App Markt ist da unheimlich erfolgsträchtig, sofern gute Ideen da sind!) und dann hinterher ggf. auf ne Pro Lizenz umzusteigen, dann ist das nicht mal ein NAchteil. In der ersten Phase kann man sich dann erstmal mit Unity und der gesamten Engines vertraut machen etc. Und für mobile Geräte will man sowieso keine dynamischen Schatten  -> Adiue Android.

Deferred Shading wäre zwar cool, kann man aber teilweise sowieso sparen. Gerade bei sich nicht bewegenden Lichtquellen reicht oft Lighttexturing. Sieht meistens sogar besser aus.


----------

